# Re-application and A.D.D NEED HELP PLEASE!!



## larry_bird00 (5 Feb 2007)

I applied to the reserves over two years ago now, i was dumb and told them i was border line a.d.d, it dosent effect me in any which way shape or form. 
I had excellent refferences from my bosses and teachers and people in the community, i smoked all the testing, and i also told them that the only reason i took the pills and the only time i used them was while i was in school for concentration. I never use them on weekends or days where i am not in school, i am in university now and i take them twice a week, i got rejected because the information my previous family doctor gave them was almost 12 years old, i am currently with a new doctor and i have reapplied almost 3 years later, they said they closed my file, and must re-do the whole prcess again. does this mean that in theory if i forgot to tell them i was a.d.d that i could go through, i did say that i previousley applied, i do not want to lie because that is dirty. But if i did say i dident have a.d.d would and could they check my previouse medical record and i want to also know if i can get a letter from my doctor saying that yes i do use concerta{my drug} but i am in no way dependent on it and it is only used for school and i function normally in any other setting with out useing it. sorry for the long post input would be greatly appreciared.


----------



## hotelquebec9er (5 Feb 2007)

Being caught in a lie would seriously hamper your application and your career in general.


----------



## old medic (5 Feb 2007)

Here are three threads to start out with. 

Withholding medical information:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13190.0.html

ADD thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22352.0.html

ADD (some posts with relevance):
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50166/post-443249.html#msg443249


----------



## larry_bird00 (5 Feb 2007)

Thanks guys that is helping me out more so than none


----------



## Franko (6 Feb 2007)

Question answered, topic locked.
*
The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## larry_bird00 (7 Feb 2007)

I was the guy who was in the predicament with the a.d.d, i went to my doctor and i brought in my prescription and told her i am not going to take them any more i do not need them. The good news i do all my testing in three weeks time, the better news thanks to the help and info you guys gave me i was able to solve my problem the way it should have been solved with out any lieing or cheating and she has agreed to write the letter stating i do not in any way shape or form need the medication and i no longer have a.d.d, next step is my officer training in the summer thanks every one.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2007)

Merged with the original Topic.

No need to create a whole new website for this topic.

Topic still Locked.


The Army.ca Staff


----------

